# Pc Stürzt Komplett Ab ! Ohne Neutart ! Ohne Bluescreen !



## SammyGray (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !

Wenn ich AmericasArmy zocke..
stürzt der PC so nach 15 min einfach ohne Bluescreen ab !
Er startet auch nicht neu !

Also mein CPU ist 46Grad warm !
Und den Ram Speicher habe ich auch schon ohne Erfolg ausgeweschselt !

Mein System:

Windos Pro XP
AMD XP 2400+
MS 6590
512 MB 266er DDRAM
Geforce Ti-4800
120GB HD
DVD Brenner
CD Brenner
Drucker
Scanner
5.1 Soundkarte
Funk Kabl. Maus + Tastatur

Bitte helft mir !

Vielen Dank!

LG Sammy


----------



## Erpel (29. Oktober 2003)

Nur bei dem Spiel?
Wenn ja versuch mal ein Patch zu bekommen.
Ansonsten würde der Bluescreen beim Absturz sicher weiterhelfen.
Um diesen zu sehen, musst du den automatischen Neustart abschalten. Das geht so:
Windowstaste+Pause>Register Erweitert>Starten und Wiederherstellen>bei Systemfehler das Häkchen bei Automatisch neustarten entfernen>Spielen>Absturz>bluescreen wenn alles glattläuft. Dann lies was da steht, versuche daraus schlau zu werden, oder frag hier nach Deutungen.


----------



## SammyGray (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo..

ich habe nur daß spiel drauf..

die funktion ist eingeschaletet..
was auch shcon bei anderen fällen geholfen hatte..
nur diesaml komtm nichts..

als hätte ich den stecker gezogen..

die treiber sind alle auf dem neusten stand..

wenn ich videos rendere..
was um einies mehr an leistung braucht..
passiert nichts 


lg sammy


----------



## Trancefreak (30. Oktober 2003)

Also das Proble hatte ich bei meiner Geforce 4 Ti 4200 auch und zwar liegt das meistens aner Grafikkarte die sich mit dem Chipsatz vom Board nicht versteht da benötigst du einen Patch schreib mich mal an dann schicke ich ihn dir Gruss Patrick


----------



## SammyGray (30. Oktober 2003)

*..*

hi


der patch hat leider nichts gebracht 

hat jemand eien andere idee 

lg sammy


----------



## SammyGray (2. November 2003)

hallo ?


weiß niemand eine lösung 


wäre echt super net..wenn isch noch jemand melden könnte..



danke..
lg sammy


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. November 2003)

Kann sein dass sich der Grafikkartenchip erhitzt und das Mainboard automatisch neu startet, um einen bleibenden Defekt zu verhindern. Teste mal andere GPU-intensive Programme, ob das Problem bei diesen auch auftritt.


----------



## zinion (3. November 2003)

Wenn es nur bei dem Spiel liegt, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, daß da eine Inkompatibilität mit der Grafikkarte vorliegt. Bau wenn möglich mal eine andere ein. Wenn es damit läuft, musst du dir entweder dauerhaft eine ander besorgen oder nach einem passenden Patch suchen. Schau auch mal auf den Herstellerseiten der Grafikkarte oder des Spiels nach diesem Problem...


----------



## Astardes (3. November 2003)

Könnte sich um einen Infinite-Loop-Fehler handeln. Eine andere Grafikkarte (eines anderen Herstellers) sollte Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## dfd1 (4. November 2003)

Eine andere Lösung ist, dass das Netzteil einen Wackelkontakt hat. Ich weiss ja nicht, wie extrem du gamest und den PC durchschüttelst
Wenn deine Kiste abschmiert: 
-Dreht der Netzteil-Lüfter noch?
-Manche Boards haben Leds drauf. Leuchten die dauernd, oder schalten sie kurz ab?


----------

